
Show HN: ●●|●●●●●|●●|● - adam_ellsworth
http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-2521
======
wingerlang
I don't think this fits "Show HN".

Unrelated though, but I just found that SCP entries have discussion forum,
link at bottom (cmd+f 'discuss').

------
greatNespresso
Sorry but i am missing something here. The guy is scary though.

